# Is this a split penis?



## 4kr (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm just devestated! We purchased this rabbit as a show doe at the DH Nationals. She is a 2.5 month old baby...born Jan. 20th of this year. Looked like a doe at the show last weekend, now we have testicle sacs and what appears to be a split penis. I've never had a rabbit with this and I just want to be sure it is indeed what it is. When you go to check the gender, the penis comes out a little and then flares open like a doe. :? Is this a buck?? I'm thinking it is....


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 14, 2011)

Definitely looks like a split penis. Sorry for the news


----------



## 4kr (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you, I contacted the breeder and she is willing to refund my money but she hasn't seen the pictures, just wanted to be sure I was right...definitely looks like one to me too.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep your right. Don't feel bad. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks girls...he'll be going to a pet home next week. Fiddle-stix! Ah well, gives me another reason to go bunny shopping again...


----------



## LindyS (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes ma'am I'm expecting a bun from you. Get your hills on! Lol


----------



## 4kr (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol!:biggrin: Two of my girls are expecting early next month. Can't wait! I'll be posting pics for you Lindy, I hope they'll have a nice typed baby or two so he/she can go live with you.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I can't wait. Already got name picked out.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup. That's a split penis..


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep. split penis. I had this out of a buck from a gray dutch pair. it's the only one that pairing I had, but dang, he was such a well marked dutch. isn't that always the way??


----------



## 4kr (Apr 15, 2011)

I know! Ah well! I hope I can find a home for him, it's been really hard to do that lately. No one seems to want pet rabbits here, especially those who will care for them properly. 

Here he is:


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 16, 2011)

oh he is absolutely adorable though.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Apr 16, 2011)

Id take him! I ADORE hotots!


----------



## 4kr (Apr 16, 2011)

Would you take him? I wish you would, he's a sweetie and deserves a good home.  I'll keep him until I run out of space. Wish we lived closer!


----------



## CalifornianKit (Apr 16, 2011)

Id love to take him. Is there any way we could meet in the middle? I MIGHT be able to talk my mom into meeting an hour away. Not sure about 2 for a pet x.X


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Apr 17, 2011)

I know this might be a simple question, but I've never dealt with a split penis before, so... Can buns with split penis breed? They can right? But it's a recessive trait, and a DQ in show rabbits, right?


----------



## 4kr (Apr 17, 2011)

Californiakit- I understand, don't worry about it, we'll find him a good home here. He's very feisty and jumps around his cage like a gazelle, lots of energy in this little one!! LOL 

Melissa, I think it is very hard for them to breed and if they do it's highly genetic. Some people cull the entire bloodline. I know when I talked to the breeder I got him from she said to put him down, like "not waste feed on him". Anyway, I'm going to find him a pet home and definitely not breed him.

Ooops forgot to add: check this blog about it: Keeps Rabbitry blog: Split Penis


----------



## LindyS (Apr 17, 2011)

I suprised she has afford you to cull=kill him. Thats so 346583475892374534 years ago. I know many as well as myself dont believe in culling/killing the pet qaulity bun. Rehoming is so much better. THIS ISNT PETA!!!!!!


----------



## 4kr (Apr 17, 2011)

If there was a 'Like' button, I'd press it. lol On a serious note, I totally agree. I am not going to kill this little guy because he was born with a deformity that doesn't cause him pain or change his way of life. He's very happy and has no clue he's 'different'. He will make someone a fantastic buddy for life and until I find them, he's staying with me.:biggrin2:


----------



## LindyS (Apr 17, 2011)

I know how you feel, he has great type and its so heart breaking not to be able to put him on the table. Its like a step back. He is however such a stud muffin. He will make someone a very happy pet owner. You can bring him to a show and find him a new owner there. More rabbit serious people there.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't think I could handle putting down a perfectly healthy and adorable bun because he has a split penis. =( I'm shocked a breeder would even say that!


----------

